# Wheel of Time series



## jezelf (Jan 15, 2009)

EA partners with Red Eagle for Wheel of Time series // News

Don't know if anyone posted anything about this already..

 "Electronic Arts is to distribute multiple titles from Red Eagle based on The Wheel of Time books by fantasy author Robert Jordan. 

 Last year, Red Eagle said it plans to release a game to tie in to movies already in production based on the books, with at least three in the works. 

"The Wheel of Time is a blockbuster global brand and our relationship with EA Partners will ensure that Red Eagle Games' products are made available to consumers around the world through familiar retail channels," said Rick Selvage, Chairman of Red Eagle Games. 

 As well as PC and consoles releases, Red Eagle also plans an MMO based on the work, also to be distributed at retail by EA. 

 "The Wheel of Time series has a massive worldwide following and we're excited to help give Red Eagle Games' interactive products a blockbuster launch on the global stage," offered David DeMartini, senior VP of EA Partners."


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 18, 2009)

Well that is pretty interesting but usually games based on movies just don't work at all. I would like to see an MMO based on the Wheel of Time series. However if some developer ever makes it they have to have the intestinal fortitude to have actual consequences for your actions, instead of the way MMO's are today, like WoW where death is just a minor inconvience for a few minutes.

I remember back in the glory days of Ultima Online where if you died anyone could loot your corpse and once you got back to where you died you were very lucky to have anything left at all. This made for heart pounding battles that felt a lot more real then the ho-hum boredom of battles in MMO's like WoW.

Anyway it sounds like these games will be single player RPG types so the MMO thing is probably not worth mentioning here.


----------



## Yuoaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Actually they are developing an MMO, I can't remember where I read that though...


----------



## Simple Simon (Feb 6, 2009)

Well hopefully they'll be better than the previous WoT game, it was so bad it's not even funny.


----------

